# Kona Ph.d



## flemingcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Thinking of getting one of these for my commute. Currently using my Stumpjumper FSR with slicks on. Obviously geometry isn't ideal, and cleaning it is a pain.

Anyone got a ph.d? Any thoughts about them? 

Any advice appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

how long is your commute?


----------



## flemingcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Only about 4 or 5 miles.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

each way?


----------



## flemingcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm a big Kona fan. I have a Dawg DeeLux for MTB duties. I'd say that's a great bike, but I'd definitely buy a Jake if I was shopping for a Kona commuter. A Kona Jake is probably the coolest frame out there.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

^ i was gonna mention that, however he only has a 5 mile commute, the familiarity and comfort of the flat bars might outweight the obvious advantages of the drop bars.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Whatever bars he uses, Jake > Ph.d. Why not build something that might be fun on the weekends too?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a Dewplus as a commuter and love it (although I admit that being the bike whore that I am, the only stock parts left are frame fork and wheels :-D

I run drop bars on it, but haven't taken pics of it in a while.

I love the bike


----------



## flemingcool (Dec 23, 2007)

I think I prefer the look of the ph.d to that Jake TBH. Especially the 2010 model. But obviously if the ph.d turns out to be a rubbish bike then I'm not going to go that route! Weekend riding will be on the mountain bike. 

How far are you commuting Crisillo?


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

I had a first year Dr Dew and thought it was a great city bike. The discs were a bit flashy so the PHD might be better in that regard for not attracting too much attention. A friend bought it from me and he rides it to work every day (15 km each way) and he's been happy with it too.

For crazy expensive commuters, there's the new Super Dew for 2010


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

flemingcool said:


> I think I prefer the look of the ph.d to that Jake TBH. Especially the 2010 model. But obviously if the ph.d turns out to be a rubbish bike then I'm not going to go that route! Weekend riding will be on the mountain bike.
> 
> How far are you commuting Crisillo?


not much, only about 5 km each way.... I do take it on local road rides too...and it does pretty good


----------



## flemingcool (Dec 23, 2007)

BloorwestSiR said:


> I had a first year Dr Dew and thought it was a great city bike. The discs were a bit flashy so the PHD might be better in that regard for not attracting too much attention. A friend bought it from me and he rides it to work every day (15 km each way) and he's been happy with it too.
> 
> For crazy expensive commuters, there's the new Super Dew for 2010


The SuperDew looks nice, but I'm being drawn to the clean lines of the ph.d. Are disc brakes really required for commuting? It's been a while since I've been without them but I'd have thought for road riding v brakes would be plenty good enough?

Anyone know when the 2010 bikes will be available in the UK?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I like my discs for riding through the winter with wet/sloppy weather. They are certainly not a requirement, but they do offer more stopping power in the wet. Part of my commute is on dirt, and when it gets nasty in the winter, I am way more confident with discs. If I was riding all city, I'd probably have one brake, and it would probably be a rear v-brake. 

...and this thread inspired me to check out the 2010 Ph.d... it's certainly cool and probably very comfy. I just like the idea of being able to do the occasionally century or club ride on my commuter (becuase my other bikes are moutain bikes). I didn't have anything road friendly, so I built a cyclocross for commuting that I could also do some more serious road rides on.


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

I would have to agree with Commuter Boy on this one. A cross bike like the Jake series (awesome bikes) can do just about anything depending on what tires you run. I use 35mm T-servs on mine for commuting and touring, then cross tires for racing and singletrack.

The ph.d is pretty sweet, but limited in versatility, and anything the ph.d does well, a cross bike can do just as well. By the way, if you feel you need discs, there are a few cross bikes out there with discs. The LeMond Poprad and one of the Redline Conquests come to mind.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried the Dew Drop? 

My LBS didn't have any in but they do have the Dr Lew, which is not on the Kona website.


----------



## DigiK (Aug 7, 2009)

Kona rocks. I've got a beautiful new Dr. Dew, but I'm already kicking myself for not going to something with drops. Fork is already getting upgraded to carbon too to kill the road buzz and shave some weight. Try the 2010 Honky Inc. out if it fits your price range. THAT looks like a sweet ride, indeed.


----------



## flemingcool (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm getting into the idea of a cyclocross as a commuter. The 2010 Major Jake looks promising as does the Jake the Snake. Is scandium worth the extra outlay? 

Have also seen the Cannondale cx9's which look nice. Anyone got nay experience of them?


----------

